# UL Rated controllers



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

vwdevotee said:


> Is there an EV specific UL classification for speed control systems? I know that there's one for forklifts and other such industrial electric vehicles but am curious about EVs specifcally.


Hi vwd,

Not for passenger car EVs. UL (Underwriters Laboratories Inc) develops standards for safety in many areas, but not in transportation, AFAIK. This is left to NHTSA and SAE. UL does have a standard for industrial electric trucks (UL583) which does cover motors and controllers. For example, you will find this on the brochure for the Curtis 1238 motor controller: 



> *Meets or complies with relevant US and*
> *International Regulations*​
> 
> *EMC: Designed to the requirements of EN12895*
> ...


This controller is likely intended for industrial trucks, but you could use one in a passenger car EV. ​ 
Personally, I'd be more concerned about chargers than controllers. I do share your concern about electrical equipment sold and installed in conversion EVs. Less so about EVs and HEVs offered for sale by major car makers. I think they will do a diligent job to design and manufacture safe vehicles.​ 
Regards,​ 
major​


----------



## cyclops2 (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree Major.
Their electrical people have by design or accident had a few very serious & unexpected accidents occur during the design & testing of subassemblies & complete cars.

We had a couple of baddies at the fork truck testing lab. 1 dumb luck accident damm near killed a cut a lab technician in 1/2. 

Luck is MORE IMPORTANT than ANY amount of knowledge & experience.


I would also only want parts that are used by the driving public or UL industry.

Good thinking vwdevotee.


----------

